# Teufel Hunden GSDs Thoughts



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Thoughts on their dogs? 

Teufel Hunden German Shepherds | Texas


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of dog. I would ask about thresholds that trigger aggression. It will be a very different dog than you are used to.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah! Researching for a while for a pup I won't get for two or three years at least. Definitely want some Czech blood in my WL pup. 

My ASL has low prey drive and is big-breed DA. With th DA issues, I am confident I can handle one of these pups. I really want to focus on nose work and maybe get into Sch. I stumbled across them today and was pretty impressed to say the least. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1937Deere (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a 5-month-old male from the most recent litter. Best dog I have ever owned (fifth dog, second GSD). When out on walks, I have had people stop their cars to see him. He is alert and aware of everything. Had 20 basic commands down within four weeks of coming home - no clicker, just food. I won't mislead you - he definitely requires some attention, but he has settled into family life just fine. 

I have not yet decided whether to pursue any sports with him, mostly because of the seeming lack of available WL clubs in my area, but there is still plenty of time for that. Right now we are all about learning obedience and having fun. Donald Harris (TH breeder) seems to be a straight shooter and shows a genuine care for the target environment of each pup. I have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Most of their dogs are of the bloodlines I have been researching for years, and currently own a female related to a few of their dogs.

Probably a lot of dog, but again - tell the breeder what you are after, your experience with the breed and what you can handle. Not every pup in the litter will be the same. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I am grateful for your input. 

This is 2-3 years out deal, but the research is constant. They are at the top of my list. 

From what you said, this breeder seems to be exactly the dog/breeder I want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just looked through quickly - one of many just like this....another breeder buying import dogs of common popular bloodlines and emphasizing well known ancestors 2-4 generations back....nicely set up website.....what has been bred and proven of their breeding stock, what has the breeder trained and proven???? What credentials does the breeder have himself for establishing his knowledge?

Lee


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Just looked through quickly - one of many just like this....another breeder buying import dogs of common popular bloodlines and emphasizing well known ancestors 2-4 generations back....nicely set up website.....what has been bred and proven of their breeding stock, what has the breeder trained and proven???? What credentials does the breeder have himself for establishing his knowledge?
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee. Many questions to be answered, certainly!

I see that TH and Alpine have a lot of the same bloodlines. Hans does have mixed reviews both as a trainer and breeder, so unsure of how that would affect TH. The bloodlines have proven dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If your looking for those bloodlines specifically - contact Weberhaus. Malinda carries those lines through her females all of which are being worked and titled by her and her husband. Strong dogs capable of pretty much anything.


----------

